# C524 Classic Water pump wiring



## 108401 (Nov 22, 2007)

The microswitch on the shower of our 2005 C524 Classic doesn't trigger the water pump. It's actually quite handy because it means you can switch the water off using the sink tap and don't have to mess with the water temperature on the shower mixer. Saves water.

However, whilst the van is in warranty, it occurs that I ought to get it sorted. Before I do, does anyone know how/where the shower is wired in to the pump so I can check that the previous owner didn't disconnect it for the reason above? 

There's a block of wires on the pump itself that I can see, but all wires appear to be connected there.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Bump    

Johnny F


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

OK, I dont know the specifics of your van. Mine's a 644 & there likely to be a few similarities. The taps contain a microswitch which which triggers the pump. The wires on mine all lead down to a multi connector where all the wires from all the taps meet up. This is just under the hatch in the floor that you lift to gain access to the fresh water tank & pump. 

Can you hear the switch making & breaking when you operate the shower valve ? It's the minutest of clicks but is audible on opening & closing the tap.

It's possible that the wires have broken inside the shower valve. On mine the design's not the cleverest & the wires are moved every time you operate the tap :evil: 

Should'nt be too difficult to find......  

Dave.


----------

